# Obduction: "Nachfolger" von Myst, Riven, URU



## wishi (16. November 2013)

Cyan Inc. hat seit einem Monat eine Kickstarter-Kampagne am laufen. Zweck der Kampagne ist das Spiel Obduction (Ob`duc´tion).
Die 1,1 Mio $ wurden erreicht um das Spiel überhaupt zu entwickeln.
Jetzt sind nur noch knappe 12h über und es macht den Anschein das die Marke von 1,3 Mio $ noch knapp geknackt wird, welche eine Lokalisierte Fassung und Oculus Rift Support Beinhaltet.
Da das Spiel die Unreal4 Engine nutzt, scheint es vielversprechend zu sein, das die Landschaften und Umgebungen so dargestellt werden wie "Wir" es aus vorhergegangenen Titeln erwarten würden.

Jeder der sich noch an Myst, Riven und Co. erinnert, sollte spätestens jetzt, Hellhörig werden.

Hier die Weiterführenden Links,
Cyan: Cyan, Inc. - Makers of Myst, Riven, and More
Kickstarter: Obduction by Cyan, Inc. — Kickstarter

Edit: Hatte am 14ten schon mal einen Post gehabt, der bei mir aber nicht mehr auftauchte. Habe diesen aber gerade gefunden. Kann hier geschlossen, gelöscht oder zusammengefügt werden. Danke und Sorry. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/304085-kickstarter-myst-und-uru-nachfolger.html


----------

